# non US-ASCII Dateinamen über HTTP?



## besucher (18. Okt 2006)

Moin,

Auf einem Web-Server werden in einer HTML-Datei Links auf Datein aufgelistet,
dafür wird ISO-8859-1 Encoding verwendet. Wobei das '+'  Zeichen als '+' in
dem a href="" steht und wird nicht entcoded.

Nun möchte ich aus den HREF's die Dateinamen bekommen, was auch klappt,
wenn ich vorallem das ISO-8859-1 zum Lesen verwende.

Diese Dateien möchte ich dann runterladen (Über java.net.URL.openStream() auslesen).
Das klappt auch, nur nicht wenn im Namen Sonderzeichen wie Umlaute und ähnliches vokommt.

Das Problem scheint hier mit der unterschiedlichen Formaten/Schreibweisen/Protokollen zu sein.
ISO-8859-1 / UTF-8 / HTTP oder weiss was ich was.

Die URL die ich erzeuge scheint nicht gültig zu sein.

Nun Frage: Was müsste ich dem ctor von URL übergeben, damit ich eine Datei mit
Sonderzeichen im Namen auslesen kann?

Gruß,

besucher


----------



## besucher (18. Okt 2006)

Einfacher gefragt:

Ich habe z.B. eine Datei: http://localhost/xxx+ä-á.txt

Wie kann man diese Datei runterladen/auslesen?


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2006)

```
java.net.URLEncoder.encode("xxx+ä-á.txt", "UTF-8")
```


----------

